# Reading snuggle pals



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

I went to my boys' elementary school recently, and saw the bulletin board in the front hallway featuring photos of kids who had been "caught reading" over the summer. At my son's request, we had sent in a photo of him with the nose of sleeping Gracie tucked over his shoulder. 

What made me laugh is that there was one other dog featured in the photos. And, naturally, it was the photo of the other V at the school, snuggled up on his sister's lap while she read her book. Guess it's a breed trait! 

Anyone else have Vs who like to read with your kids?


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

That is adorable!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

That is so cute! I used to try to read in bed when Oquirrh was a pup, but he would try to eat the pages of the book. ??? Now, he will cuddle right in when I'm reading. I wish I had a cute picture of it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Very cute!! Adorable son, and adorable Gracie!! 

Willie tries to drape himself over me whenever he feels that I am not giving him my full attention... for example, reading, talking on the phone, chatting with a pal at the kitchen table, etc. Since the day I brought him home, he's always been hungry for attention. I do my best.  This neediness all goes away when he's out hunting, though.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

How precious.


----------

